# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Shameless Series 8

## Perdita

Channel 4 has commissioned Shameless for an eighth series.

The new run will see the series extended from 16 episodes to 22 after it was cut last year.

The Stage quotes creator Paul Abbott as saying: "I genuinely love the idea of us taking Shameless further - to be ambitious and to pull off stuff that we haven't yet. That excites me beyond belief.

"Shameless is the show I'm most proud of being associated with. There has never been, and still isn't, anything remotely like it. That matters to me."

The show's seventh series is due to air on Channel 4 from January 2010.

Earlier this year, Showtime greenlit a Shameless pilot for US audiences.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/news/...th-series.html

 :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im surprised this has lasted so long to be honest, I dont think its like it used to be

----------


## Abbie

WHat else can they do?

----------


## Perdita

Ricky Hatton will reportedly have a cameo in the next series of Shameless.

According to The Sun, the champion boxer was "knocked out" to meet the cast of the Channel 4 drama.

"He was buzzing when he got the part," a source said. "Now he can't wait for the episode to be screened."

The insider added that Hatton's cameo sees him confronting one of the main characters.

The seventh series of Shameless is due to air in January. An eighth series was commissioned earlier this month.

----------


## Bryan

christ are they still churning out this ****? Shameless past it's sell by date a long time ago! x

----------


## tammyy2j

I love to see Fiona, Steve, Kev and Veronica back for the last Season 

Will Season 8 be the last?

----------


## Chris_2k11

you cant beat series 2

----------


## lizann

It needs some of the older cast back

----------


## Katy

i dont see the point in making anymore! i used to love this show, 1 2 3 were amazing, now i dont even bother tuning in.

----------


## moonstorm

Used to be I would never miss a episode of this but after seris 3 I have given up, it is just not the same with the new people.  Should have never been dragged out for this long.

----------


## tammyy2j

Its more about the Maguires than the Gallaghers now 

Mickey is the best character imo he should get a spin off show

----------


## Perdita

THINGS arenât exactly going swimmingly for Shamless's Shane Maguire in the new C4 series.

The poor lad, played by Nicky Evans, 31, is locked in the boot of a car which is then dumped in a river. 

Thankfully his brother Jamie (Aaron McCusker, 31) is on hand to rescue him from a watery grave and drag him to safety. 

The eighth series of Shameless is due to be screened next year.

----------


## tammyy2j

Shameless star Elliott Tittensor has been arrested after a teenager was seriously injured in an alleged hit-and-run incident. 

The actor is said to have failed to stop when his BMW Z4 hit the 18-year-old man on Kentish Town Road in north London at 2am on Sunday.

Police sources told the Press Association that Tittensor had been arrested on suspicion of attempted murder.

But Scotland Yard would only confirm that the 20-year-old star had been arrested and questioned in connection with the collision.

The teenager suffered head injuries and was taken to hospital by ambulance. 

Reports suggested he had been blinded.

Kentish Town Road was temporarily closed due to the incident.

Tittensor, who plays Carl Gallagher in the Channel 4 show, handed himself in at a police station an hour and a half later.

His girlfriend, Skins actress Kaya Scodelario, was reportedly in the car at the time and is being treated as a witness.

A Scotland Yard spokesman said: "Police were called at 2.02am on Sunday 15 August to Kentish Town Road to reports of a collision involving a BMW Z4 and a pedestrian.

"An 18-year-old man was taken by London Ambulance Service to hospital suffering from head injuries.

"His condition is serious but stable. The male driver did not stop at the scene.

"He later handed himself into officers at a central London police station at approximately 3.30am and was arrested in connection with the collision."

Tittensor was subsequently bailed to return to a central London police station at a date in mid-September.

The actor came to public attention when he appeared alongside his identical twin brother, Luke, in Brookside.

Luke went on to play Daz Eden in Emmerdale, joining the cast in October 2003.

When Shameless started in 2004, the brothers at first shared the role of Carl Gallagher.

----------


## alan45

Already posted http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...tempted-murder

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## tammyy2j

It is back next week with a whole week of episodes

----------


## Chris_2k11

Anyone been watching this week? I'm kinda enjoying it in a so bad its actually good way lol

----------


## tammyy2j

> Anyone been watching this week? I'm kinda enjoying it in a so bad its actually good way lol


I hate Monica but love Mickey he is the best character

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mickey was hilarious last night, loved the family get together he did  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im loving Libby and her mother, both hilarious!

----------


## lizann

> Im loving Libby and her mother, both hilarious!


Mrs. Doyle is sex mad - yes I like her and her mother 

That new kid Aidan looks very like a younger Carl 

Where is Ian and Maxine?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hilarious episode last night, loving Bonnie  :Big Grin:  and Lilian is amazing as ever! Liking Kelly atm too.

I'm really getting into Shameless again this series!

----------


## tammyy2j

Pauline Mclynn got fired because of an affair with married co-star David Threlfall (Frank) - He has an injunction to stop it coming out but some Irish newspapers, websites and djs have let it out

----------


## tammyy2j

Shameless returns for the second half of its eighth series. 
It's a black day on Chatsworth when Paddy Maguire is returned in a coffin. While the residents grieve, Jamie gathers the Maguires to lift the lid on this 'special delivery'. 
Leticia dares Aiden to break in and take a photo of Paddy in return for a kiss, but they're in for quite a surprise. 
Karen sets up a kids' entertainment business, but the joke's on her when Mickey, Avril and Lillian join the team. 
Competition is fierce, but when a catfight with a sexy rival is popular with the dads, Karen discovers a new way to make some extra cash behind Jamie's back. Little does she know the danger she will face. 
Patty tackles Mimi about disabled access in the Jockey, and Frank catches Patty standing up for her rights in more ways than one.

Channel 4 Tue 30 Aug, 10PM

----------

